# do you know the height of your motorhome?



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi hi :wink: 
Was delivery today and i saw a autotrail , with damage to the front overhead cab :glasses11: 8O ... low bridge i thought :roll: looks expensive :roll: so i thought i d post a reminder to everyone not to get caught out with a low bridge :roll: :roll: :arrow: 

know your overhead height!!! write it on your cab somewhere

pity i did not have my camera :wink: :roll: 

ray


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

It's a legal requirement:

Every year around 800 incidents occur involving vehicles or their loads hitting railway or motorway bridges.

If you are a driver of any vehicle that has an overall travelling height of more than 3 metres (10 feet) you must ensure that:

the overall travelling height of the vehicle is displayed inside the cab for you the driver to see whilst you are in the driving position. It must be displayed in figures of not less than 40mm tall. 
any height indicated isn't less than the overall travelling height of the vehicle. 
You must know the height of your vehicle and its load; don't guess. It is important to plan your route to avoid collision with bridges and other overhead structures.A height notice may not be required if you are carrying sufficient information in documents about the route or choice of routes.


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Ray

Good reminder I keep meaning to measure the height.

Aido


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Latest edition of Practical Motorhome has a plastic sticky label for you to write the important details of your MH and stick them on the dashboard.

We have a homemade laminated one but I didn't realise it was a legal requirement.

G


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

yes, 3.2 metres

dave

656


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi fellas
Ihave my hieght and WIDTH labeled and stuck to my sunvisor inthe cab
suprising how many width restrictions you can come across
Tony


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

have got the height, width and length on the sun visor.
Never thought about width until we went to the lake district and found all the width restrictions there :roll: 

Tina


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

I also have made up a notice which is stuck on the dash giving just about all the dimensions. I hadn't realised it was a legal requirement either and my notice doesn't have 40mm high letters......
Better do another one then :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Keith

Ps Good reminder Ray


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

http://www.lowbridges.com for GPS units. It's good.

Dougie.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

What would be considered a safety margin re width and height. For example, if a bridge sign says 10 feet, does that mean it is exactly 10 feet or is there a bit added for safety. Also I assume, my van will be higher without me in it and empty tanks. And if a width restriction is 6 feet and you are six feet wide, (tha van I mean) does that mean you can get through or it wil only scratch the sides.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Pusser said:


> What would be considered a safety margin re width and height. .


I watched a GB panel van drive, at speed, through the height barrier at at a Carrefour supermarket recently. Like us he had gone through all sorts of semi-legal back ways to avoid the height barriers at the entrance but, unlike us, he'd not worked out how to get out first. Clearly he thought he could do it by driving through the middle of the barrier which did not quite meet across the middle. What he did not take into account was his top box and that will now have a nasty gash along it where the height barrier hung down slightly on one side.

G


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I haven't looked up the legal requirement but am curious whether you need it in metric, imperial or both.

I don't have a label on mine, mainly because width is narrow and the height of 2.9m is etched on my memory from being challenged and measured each time at Speedferries ticket booths.

However, this doesn't stop my mind going blank when I turn a corner and come across a bridge with heights marked in feet and inches.

Dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> However, this doesn't stop my mind going blank when I turn a corner and come across a bridge with heights marked in feet and inches.
> 
> Dave


You and me both Dave.. mine is marked on the dashboard: 
*Overall Height of this Unit is Aproximately 11' 6" * , 
so metric signs have me doing mental gymnastics and are American feet any different from Imperial :? And if it's aproximate.. what does this mean.. should I worry when it's a 12' bridge :?

Why oh why can we not get our act together and have a proper metric system in the UK .. it's all getting too much. :?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Indeed. I'm curious as to the origin of all these forces of conservatism/ resistance regarding imperial measurements. If I was educated solely in metric and I'm now in my fifties, just what decreasing fraction of the population is it still hankering after imperial? I think intuitively in metric and have to convert every time.

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Height*



Pusser said:


> What would be considered a safety margin re width and height. For example, if a bridge sign says 10 feet, does that mean it is exactly 10 feet or is there a bit added for safety. Also I assume, my van will be higher without me in it and empty tanks. And if a width restriction is 6 feet and you are six feet wide, (tha van I mean) does that mean you can get through or it wil only scratch the sides.


Hi

Yes - a bridge has a clearance of 12 feet dead. Then, a bit more tarmac is put on the road beneath and the clearance is now 11 feet 11 inches. Do they put a new sign up! LOL

Russell


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

> my van will be higher without me in it




this should only come into play Pusser if you forgot your handbrake 

(I get your point tho)
J


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We know our height and length together with weight, but not so familiar with width, as we have doctored a pic to show our height, length and weight to show at autoroute pay points to try and avoid being overcharged.


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Any vehicle over 3 metres high must display in drivers view a height warning of numbers at least 40mm high in feet and inches metric is optional 
www.opsi.gov.UK/sr/sr1999/19990454.htm

i've got a headache now going to lie down darkened room :?

Tony


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Tony,



I always have to be in the right frame of mind to search for and then understand the relevant parts of our Statutory Instruments. I reckon it needs a special breed of legal civil servant to draft them .....

For some reason Northern Ireland ones are more available online, but I have yet to come across any inconsistency with GB law.

Dave


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I was going to put a post up about this.

Has anyone found a bridge in the UK which they "Can't" get under?
If so please let me know where it is and if you are in a euro Van or RV.

I have not found one yet...

Karl


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Quote : 
From DOT site:

Every day, on average, 10 vehicles crash into bridges too low for them, sometimes killing the driver.

Many drivers don't seem to know the height of their vehicle, although by law this should be written on a notice in the cab, which they can check to see if it's safe to go under a low bridge.

Even when an in-cab height indicator has been fitted, many drivers don't know what it's there for.

If you drive a high vehicle you should:

Check the in-cab indicator;
Remember your vehicle height;
Plan your route to avoid bridges that are too low for you to clear safely;
Remember that only bridges with less than 16'3" safe clearance will be marked on a map; and
Check the bridge height sign.

Unquote

http://www.lowbridges.com/


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Dave

nigh on 45 years driving now both professionaly and for pleasure and i still struggle with some of the legal jargon why do the ministry people not put it words the average man can understand
perhaps i'me not very bright :roll: 

Tony


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Quote :
> From DOT site:
> 
> Every day, on average, 10 vehicles crash into bridges too low for them, sometimes killing the driver.


How many of these are motorhomes though?

Karl


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Low bridges*

Hi

I worked in the rail industry in the control centre. The number of bridge bashes was unbelievable - many involves buses that use the same route day in, day out, but with a double decker on the route by accident!

Russell


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

gromett said:


> I was going to put a post up about this.
> 
> Has anyone found a bridge in the UK which they "Can't" get under?
> If so please let me know where it is and if you are in a euro Van or RV.
> ...


Karl

I have found one. It's at Burnham station near Slough. It hss 8'9" clearence indicated in the middle - it's an arched bridge. I will take a pic of it at the weekend if I remember.

Dave

656


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> [Overall Height of this Unit is Aproximately 11' 6"
> 
> 
> > You sure mate?
> > Mines a Landau (smaller than yours) and I get 12'6" to the top of the aircon.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

gromett said:


> I was going to put a post up about this.
> 
> Has anyone found a bridge in the UK which they "Can't" get under?
> If so please let me know where it is and if you are in a euro Van or RV.
> ...


On a POI set for AutoRoute there is one in Clitheroe that is only 2.13 meters, thats one but I can not be bothered to check them all.

It is on here as a download.

Ralph


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

*Know your height!*

This business of bridge heights can have its amusing moments occasionally. As an HGV entitlement holder I suppose I might more than a passing interest in the subject. Some years ago, I was delivering cargo to one of the London Royal docks (that dates me, no fancy apartments or snotty yotties then).

Whilst trying to find the right gate, I came upon a low bridge, just about at the height I reckoned my load to be. Ever so slowly, I inched the truck under the bridge and stopped to have a look. Six inches (whatever they are) clear, great.

Once on the other side, I found I had come a bit too far and had to backtrack under the bridge again. Now I'm going through at twenty or so MPH, knowing that I was just clear. However, the poor chap coming the other way saw me coming, and had a dicky fit, flashing lights, waving and all sorts, convinced I was about to clout the bridge.... I think he might have been near to a seizure when I went sailing underneath....


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Heres a good one for you Erbiste
some years ago i was transporting a mobile crane on a low loader trailer bound for an exhibition in Belgrade got down to Dover and started to board the ferry when all of a sudden everything came to a stop i was jammed between the ferry ramp and the shore top of the crane was touching the top of ships doorway
caused chaos for haf an hour untill the tide lifted the ship
:roll: :roll: 
Tony


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

There was a photo published last year which showed a crane jib through the front screen of an RV ! The crane was on the back of an 18 wheeler, jib hit a bridge, swung across the carriageway and straight through the front of an oncoming Monaco............driven by a retired New York Police Inspector!
Lucky, all escaped unhurt, but boy, what a mess!


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Burstner A747-2 

3.20 m including Air con. unit and Maxview crank-up dish, I have a dymo sticker under the speedo, it's not 40 mm high though.


----------



## 89451 (May 23, 2005)

This reminds me that although I know the height of the van itself I have never actually re-measured it accounting for TV aerial that was fitted sometime later. 

I wonder how legally this would be treated?

:roll: 

Ian


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

> I was going to put a post up about this.
> 
> Has anyone found a bridge in the UK which they "Can't" get under?
> If so please let me know where it is and if you are in a euro Van or RV.
> ...


Yes Alnwick in Northumberland, not sure of the exact hight but I would not take our van thruough it.

Richard...


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

winniebagotony said:


> Any vehicle over 3 metres high must display in drivers view a height warning of numbers at least 40mm high in feet and inches metric is optional
> www.opsi.gov.UK/sr/sr1999/19990454.htm
> 
> i've got a headache now going to lie down darkened room :?
> ...


hi ... if its a legal requirment then you should fail a mot test or not! :? if the height marker is not in your cab :?

ray


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

> You sure mate?
> Mines a Landau (smaller than yours) and I get 12'6" to the top of the aircon.


Hi 
Thanks for the warning .. and no, I'm not sure :? That is what the GBM sticker on the dash says..

Now the next question , how the heck do you measure accurately .. ? :roll:


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Three weeks ago, we were off for the weekend late friday afternoon and came across a curtain sided HGV which had hit the railway bridge (13ft) in Templecombe (Somerset). The driver had really made a mess of the lorry. bits hanging off the sides and the back was very badly distorted. I have to say, the height sign on the road just off the A303 had been turned round so maybe it wasnt all the drivers fault - although the bridge did carry a height warning. Wouldnt like to have been in his shoes when he phoned the boss!


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

ScotJimland said:


> > You sure mate?
> > Mines a Landau (smaller than yours) and I get 12'6" to the top of the aircon.
> 
> 
> ...


 Jim
the way i did it was to measure from the roof edge down the side to ground
then go up on the roof and measure from the roof top to the top of my aircon
does that make sense :roll:

Tony


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

> the way i did it was to measure from the roof edge down the side to ground
> then go up on the roof and measure from the roof top to the top of my aircon
> does that make sense


Perfect sense, ... now why did I not think of that .. dohhh


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Your subconscious was probably pulling you back to this method Jim:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-242153.html#242153

Dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Your subconscious was probably pulling you back to this method Jim:
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-242153.html#242153
> 
> Dave


yes indeed.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehutchies (Jun 25, 2005)

8O

oops


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

We made up a device for measuring the air draught on potential boats. It consists of a length of 2 x 1 with string attached (tied round it) on the end of the string there is a weight. 

Method - go on the roof and lay the timber across the highest part maybe the air con and let the string and weight go over the side. The person on the ground holds the string tight to the floor, we marked it with tape. Then just measure the string from wood to tape.

It sounds complicated now I've written it down but its not honest and it works. We had to be so careful because some of the bridges on Lancaster Canal are very low as I found out personally when sailing his pride and joy!  Didn't take the full roof off but nearly!


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Shocked
> 
> oops


Oops indeed, how on earth did they not see that coming 8O 8O 8O

I believe you can buy a truckers version of a road atlas that has all the low bridges marked on the routes and their heights printed.

Trevor


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> > However, this doesn't stop my mind going blank when I turn a corner and come across a bridge with heights marked in feet and inches.
> ...


I grew up with feet and inches, so 've just done a quick conversion of the height of my van. It turns out to be 8.92 feet, now what does that mean??


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Though about this one since ordering my van. Ive got a LGVC+E and on my test the examiner tried to take me under a bridge 2 low for the truck  . One emergency stop by me and I passed with flying colours (even after squashing a cone on a roundabout) - always wondered why  

I ve made a list in feet & meters which gives height, width and length. I liked the post with the picture and details though, just when I thought I was being clever  

Bubblehead


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Bubblehead said:


> ............ I liked the post with the picture and details though, just when I thought I was being clever
> 
> Bubblehead


We regularly use the A16 Peage down to Abbeville bound for Rouen and south.
We had been charged Classe 2 and occasionally Classe 3 but when we were charged Classe 4 we'd had enough and made up the pic to A4 size and in a plastic cover in case it's raining when we thrust it out of the window and into the face of the booth operator.

Guess what?
We've never needed it and have been charged Classe 2 ever since.  That's probably 6 or 7 times.


----------

